

The StackOverflow 2015 Developer Survey - cp9
http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-survey-2015

======
cp9
What I got from this is that if salary correlates positively with
stackoverflow rep, I just need to answer more stackoverflow questions and I'll
have that raise in no time

